# 2018 New Year's Resolutions / Goals



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 3, 2017)

*This idea was not created by me. 2017 Goals Thread, 2016 Goals Thread.
*
It's early December, and no one has made this thread yet, and I don't want to forget to do this, so here it is.

3x3: Sub 9
2x2: Practice a bit, maybe get a PB average officially, I'm currently pretty bad
4x4: Sub 45 average, again, really hard, but I might do it.
5x5: Sub 1:40 average.
6x6: Do it maybe. Have one not break.
7x7: Do it, get a good one. Sub 7 single.
Squan: Sub 12


----------



## applezfall (Dec 3, 2017)

2x2:get a new 2x2 and maybe sub 2.2
3x3:sub 13 with roux
4x4:sub 55
5x5:sub 1:55
oh:lol
feet:lol
megaminx:1:30
skewb:sub 5.5
pyraminx:sub 3
squan:sub 17


----------



## Hazel (Dec 3, 2017)

Alrighty 
2x2: Eh maybe practice a bit, learn HD if I get into it
3x3: Get! Better! with! Roux! (assuming I switch fully from CFOP). Maybe sub-17?
4x4: Practice a bit. Maybe get closer to sub-1
5x5-7x7: Maybe do a few solves.
OH: Meh. Do a few solves maybe.
3BLD: Practice.
3x3x5 Fisher: If I'm still interested in this, maybe get to a sub-3:30 global average?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 3, 2017)

3x3: sub 14
3BLD: actually BLD solve regularly


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 3, 2017)

2x2: sub 4
3x3: sub 15
4x4: sub 1
5x5: sub 2: 
6x6: sub 3:30
7x7: sub 6
squan: sub 20
skewb: sub 5
pyra; sub 6
mega: sub 1:30
3x3 oh: sub 35
3x3 blind: consistent success and sub 7
3x3 with feet: a success
4x4 bld: a success
5x5 bld: not happening anytime soon


----------



## AidanNoogie (Dec 3, 2017)

3x3: Sub-9.5
2x2: Sub-3
4x4: Sub -40
5x5: Sub-1:15
6x6: Sub-2:55
7x7: Sub-4:30
Skewb: Sub-6
Pyraminx: Sub-6
Megaminx: Sub-1:00
Kibiminx: Sub-27
Square 1: Sub-20
One handed: Sub-20
Feet: Sub-3:00
Clock: Don't Care
3BLD: Sub-4:30
4BLD: Learn
5BLD: Learn

Other:
Get 100 subs on YouTube 
Go to 5 comps
Podium in a few events
Organize a comp


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 3, 2017)

Only goal is to practice stuff


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 3, 2017)

2x2: idc maybe sub 5 official average
3x3: sub 10 global (also sub 20 with roux, learn more cmlls)
4x4: sub 55, sub 1:00 official average
5x5: sub 1:45, sub 2:00 official average
OH: low 20s global
3bld: idk maybe practice a little, sub 5:00
Pyra: sub 5 global
Squan: Sub 30 global
Mega: sub 1:45
6x6: get better, idrc


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 3, 2017)

Official sub-8 average by the end of the year
Get Missouri state record average (currently 8.22)
Make finals at nationals (if I go)
Win a competition
Global average low 8s


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 3, 2017)

Looking back at my goals from last year I've come remarkably close. I'll wait until the end of the year to post on that thread how I've done on those.

So by the end of 2018:
2x2: Currently ~10 seconds. Goal: 10 seconds
3x3: Currently ~30 seconds. Goal: learn full OLL, sub-25
4x4: Currently ~1:30. Goal: Sub-1:10, sub-1:00 single
5x5: Currently ~2:45-3:00. Goal: Sub-2:20, sub-2:00 single. 
6x6: Currently ~5:10. Goal: Sub-4:00, sub-3:00 single, get to 2,000 timed solves.
7x7: Currently ~8:20. Goal: Sub 6:30, sub-5:00 single, get to 1,000 solves.
Megaminx: Currently ~3:20. Goal: Sub-3:00
OH: I don't care. I'll probably get to sub-45 if I get everything else
3BLD: practice. Since successes are still scarcer than hen's teeth I don't know what a good time is.
Big blind and MBLD: I need to figure out 3BLD first, but I really want to do big blind. Moon shot goal would be at least one success for each of 4-7.
Feet: Currently ~2:00. Goal: Sub-1:30 with sub-1:00 single.
Square-1: don't forget how to solve it.
Skewb and pyraminx don't relearn.
Clock: don't learn.
FMC: maybe practice.
Gigaminx: sub-20:00

Edit: more optimistic goals.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 3, 2017)

Here we go:
2x2 - Sub 2.3 average, lucky single
3x3 - Sub 9 average, Sub 7 single
4x4 - Sub 40 average, Sub 37 single
5x5 - Sub 1:20 average, Sub 1:15 single
6x6 - Sub 2:45 mean, sub 2:30 single
7x7 - Sub 4:20 mean, Sub 4:00 single
Square one - Sub 10 average, Sub 7 single
Skewb, Sub 3.3 average, Sub 1.7 single
Mega - Sub 1:05 average, Sub 1 single (easy)
Clock - Sub 14 average, Sub 10 single
Pyra - Sub 5 average, Sub 4 single
OH - Sub 15 average, Sub 12 single
Feet - Sub 1:20 average (not mean), Sub 1:10 single
FMC - Sub 30 mean, possibly beat my 26
BLD - Sub 1 mean, sub 45 single.
4BLD - Sub 8 single
5BLD - Sub 20 single
MBLD - ≥7 points

These are official btw.

EDIT: Adding stuff

Podium in 17 different events overall (Previous years count) I don't think I'll get pyra.
Become top 10 in the world for at least one category
Claim Silver Membership (Need 4BLD and 5BLD)
Make Nats 2018 finals in at least 3 events
Have a total of 75+ podiums
Top 50 in the world kinchranks. (This one is hard, but I want it)
Get sponsored by SCS (this won't be hard)
Get rid of my 2 nemesi

Edit: all this stuff in a google sheets: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RpbWAMT7MTueybvpFl1c_oZ_JAGvborArsBTyRNfzb0


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 3, 2017)

Let's give it a try

All of my goals

2x2: if I buy one, my goal is to one-look, otherwise build one myself
3x3: I don't care about time, but I want to have at least 100 ZBLLs memorized, sub 20 would be nice
4x4: aquire 4x4,become sub one
5x5: aquire 5x5,become sub two
6x6:don't aquire 6x6, develop the method everyone will be using
Megaminx: touch it again
3BLD: somewhere between sub 2 and 1:30
4BLD: pretty consistent success rate
5BLD: somewhat consistent success rate
Square-1: Get ATR in Single and Average

Competitions: Have luck and find one that's not 4 hours away

High goals, but I want to be busy so I can always practice something


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 3, 2017)

Megaminx: global sub 58, official sub 54 / sub 57 average, or Top 200/150 s/a
OH: global sub 16, official sub 13 / sub 15 average, or Top 500/300 s/a
Feet: global sub 38, official sub 32 single / sub 35 average
3x3: global sub 11, official sub 9.5 single / sub 10.5 average

3BLD: global sub 2:30, official sub 2:00 single / sub 3 mean
MBLD: global 10 points, officially more than 8 points
5x5: global sub 1:35, official sub 1:25 single / sub 1:30 average
FMC: global sub 35, official sub 30 single / sub 34 average

Get MBLD, OH and, maybe Megaminx SR
Get 0 nemeses. I currently have 9

Either never ever compete in clock, or get sub10 and then like podium


One Wheel said:


> Skewb and pyraminx don't relearn.



100% of ZBLL with alternates for OH and Feet

Get a source of income so I can buy cubes and go to comps
Organize a competition that goes really well
Do really well in the events that I compete in but don't care about
Attend at least 5 comps in 2018
Podium in something. Win/Podium in Feet/OH/Mega at least 5 times:
Win Megaminx once, Podium every other time
Win Feet every time
Podium in OH, 2nd place once

Achieve 75% of these or come within 90% of completing 90% of them


----------



## Meow (Dec 3, 2017)

goals for end of 2018:
main events-
2x2- WR avg, a UWR, sub 1.6/1.5 global, actually practice/ learn more algs
3x3- Sub 6.5 global, Sub 7 official, Full ZBLL done, nats finals
4x4- Sub 28 global/ official
5x5- Sub 54 global/ official
6x6- Sub 1:50 global/ official
7x7- sub 2:50 global/ official
OH- Sub 13.5 global/ official
Mega- Sub 50 global/ official

Big goals but I'll try and hopefully I can get them

Side events-
Pyra- sub 6 official avg
Skewb- sub 6 official avg
sq1- sub 18 official avg
feet- sub 2 official mean
bld- sub 2 official mean or single
MBLD- 2/3 or better official
FMC- 35 official mean
Clock- sub 11 official avg
4bld- maybe learn

Other: go to more competitions, organize another competition


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 3, 2017)

Make it to at least Euros and UK Champs
3BLD: sub-50 single & sub-1 mean official; average sub-50 at home
4BLD: sub-4 official
5BLD: sub-10 official
MBLD: 24 points official
6BLD: success
Switch to full 3style for all BLD
4x4: sub-1 official average and global at home
5x5: sub-2 official average and global at home

Setting tougher goals this year


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Dec 3, 2017)

3x3 9.5 global average
Skewb Sub-3 global average
Square-1 Sub-12 global Average
4x4 Low to Sub 40 global average
5x5 sub 1:25 global average
Megaminx Low to Sub 1:00 global average
3BLD Low to sub 1:00 global average
3x3OH Low to sub 15 global average


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Dec 3, 2017)

Official results
3x3
Sub 9.5 average sub 7.5 single
Skewb sub 2.52 single sub 3.47 average
Square-1 sub-10 single sub 13 average
4x4 sub 45 average 35ish single
5x5 sub 1:30 average 1:15ish single
Megaminx mid 50s single Low to sub 1:00 average
3BLD Mean and sub-1 single
3x3 OH Sub 12.5 single sub 15.5 average

Current results
3x3 7.84, 10.18
Skewb 2.52, 3.47
4x4 39.31, 46.97
5x5 1:20.03, 1:35.X
Megaminx 1:01.85, 1:06.63
3BLD 1:14.X, DNF by 2 corners
3x3 OH 13.67, 16.38


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 3, 2017)

*2x2:* sub-6
*3x3: *sub-23
*Pyraminx: *sub-6
*Skewb:* I want to try for sub-30

Good luck for everyone!!!!!!  I hope all you guys do well!!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 4, 2017)

Here's mine!

*2x2: *Sub-3.5
*3x3: *Sub-11
*4x4: *Sub-45
*5x5: *Sub-1:40
*6x6: *Sub-4:00
*7x7: *Sub-6:00
*Square-1: *Sub-25
*Skewb: *Sub-5.5
*Mega: *Sub-1:45
*Clock: *Sub-12
*Pyraminx: *Sub-3
*OH: *Sub-25
*Feet: *Sub-3:00
*FMC: *Learn
*3BLD: *Sub-5:00, learn M2
*MBLD: *Practice
*Kibiminx: *Sub-30

*Other goals:*
Organize 2 competitions
Grow and improve The CornerCutter Podcast
Podium at more then 1 event
100 Subs on Youtube


Last year they were way to easy. We will see about this year.

I might update it before the beginning of 2018. DONE!


----------



## Alex B71 (Dec 4, 2017)

Get the National Record for MBLD. And by the looks of it Mark has the same goal also, this shall be fun.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 4, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Get the National Record for MBLD. And by the looks of it Mark has the same goal also, this shall be fun.


Just tie.


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 4, 2017)

Acquire a 33x33x33.

EDIT: Never mind. I thought this was the Christmas Wish List.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 4, 2017)

2x2: Learn Ortega, sub-5
3x3: Learn advanced F2L and full PLL, fingertricks, color neutrality?, sub-20
3x3 OH: learn a couple finger tricks, sub 2-minute
3x3 BLD: actually learn it, sub-5 minute
Also: go to a comp


----------



## newtonbase (Dec 4, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> Get the National Record for MBLD. And by the looks of it Mark has the same goal also, this shall be fun.


I have a feeling that 24 points won't be NR at the end of 2018 but the race to get there first will be interesting.


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 4, 2017)

Whoa, my first cubing year is already about to end. Had lots of great things happening, hope the next year will be even better. No idea how realistic goals I'm able to set, this is difficult.

Most of these are comp goals

2x2: I've kinda quit practising. Sub-4 avg, if I'll feel like it.
3x3: Full oll before my next comp. Sub-10 single, some ok average.
4x4: Sub-40 single, at least sub-50 average
5x5: No idea, don't practice
6x6: Sub-3:30 global at first
7x7: Get an official mean, the only thing left for silver membership. After that I could quit 7x7 
3BLD: Get super comfortable with corner 3-style, start learning also edges. Sub-45 single.
FMC: Learn to do EO starts, learn edges+corners algs and comfortable using other than corner insertions. Sub-30 mean.
OH: Sub-30 average, doesn't matter much
Feet: Sub-1 mean (or average? )
Megaminx: Sometimes I find motivation for it, maybe I could find that next year, learn some ll algs and go for sub-1:40
Pyraminx: NR avg is possible, let's say that
Square-1: First learn proper cubeshape and more ep algs, then sub-20 average
Clock: Sub-7 single, at least sub-9 average (NR2)
Skewb: Lol no
4BLD: NR3 (sub-4:42.34)
5BLD: Didn't still think to start practising. But a sub-20 single would be nice.
And it all comes down to...
MBLD: WR10!

And the priority list is fun too
MBLD
>Pyra, 3BLD, 4BLD, FMC, Clock, 4x4
>3x3, 6x6, 7x7, Feet, Megaminx, Square-1
>2x2, 5x5, OH, Skewb, 5BLD

Organize a comp
Claim the silver membership

Attend a big comp (Euros or US Nats, I'm not sure about my summer plans)


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I have a feeling that 24 points won't be NR at the end of 2018 but the race to get there first will be interesting.


I set my target as 24 points, not NR. If it's still NR when I get there, that's a bonus, but like you say, there's several people pushing for it.


----------



## Alex B71 (Dec 4, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> I have a feeling that 24 points won't be NR at the end of 2018 but the race to get there first will be interesting.


I really hope by 2019 that the UK NR is pushing near 40 cubes, we seem to be falling further behind the rest of the world everyday.

But yeah a nice race to 24 points will be a decent bit of motivation. I doubt I'll be the one to get there, and if Ollie decided to... none of us will win. Yeah, lads. I'm making this a competitive thing now.


----------



## Mano (Dec 4, 2017)

*2x2:* _Current: *Sub-5*_ ; Goal: *Sub-4 *; maybe learn CLL
*3x3:* _Current: *Sub-14*_ ; Goal: *Sub-10 *; learn useful F2L algs, some easy ZB and VLS 
*4x4:* _Current: *Sub-1:00*_ ; Goal: *Sub-40*
*5x5:* _Current: *Sub-1:55*_ ; Goal: *Sub-1:35*
*6x6:* _Current: *Sub-5:00*_ ; Goal: *Sub-4:00*
*Square-1:* _Current: *Sub-40*_ ; Goal: *Sub-40*
*Megaminx:* _Current: *Sub-3:00*_ ; Goal: *Sub-2:00*
*Pyraminx: *_Current: *Sub-7*_ ; Goal: *Sub-5.5*
*OH:* _Current: *Sub-30*_ ; Goal: *Sub-25*
*BLD:* _Current: *Sub-5:00*_ ; Goal : *Sub-4:00*


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 4, 2017)

My goals for the end of 2018:

2x2: sub 5
3x3: sub 14
OH: sub 20 and learn full OH OLL
4x4: sub 1:00
5x5: sub 2:00
6x6: sub 4:00
7x7: sub 8:00 
Megaminx: sub 3:00
3BLD: relearn and practise, and get an official time
Skewb and pyraminx don't relearn ... copied this from OneWheel and I found so true. I keep relearning how to do these puzzles even though they are easy.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 4, 2017)

2x2: sub-3, learn CLL
3x3: sub-9.5, full OLL and learn some x-cross, get equal to @JustinTimeCuber.
4x4: sub-45
5x5: sub-1:40
6x6: sub-3:15
7x7: sub-5:15
Skewb: sub-6, learn a little of Sarah's advanced
Squan: sub-19, learn all CO, CP, EO, and EP algs
Pyra: sub-4.5, improve L4E recognition

All optimistic except pyra, skewb, and squan, I want to focus on 2-7 next year.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm not being very ambitious this time around. all globals

2x2: sub 4.6
3x3: sub 12.5, learn CoLL
4x4: sub 45
5x5: sub 1:25
6x6: sub 2:50
7x7: sub 4:05
OH: sub 30
Feet: sub 3
3BLD: sub 2
4BLD: Learn
5BLD: Learn
MBLD: 5 points
Mega: sub 1:30
Pyra: sub 7.5
Skewb: sub 7.5
Sq1: sub 28
Clock: sub 23
FMC: learn insertions, get somewhat decent.
Organize a comp.


----------



## Bertus (Dec 4, 2017)

2x2: <4.5s
3x3: <15s and maybe finally a sub10 single
4x4: <1min
5x5: <2min

3BLD: <1min and full 3-Style for corners
4BLD: <8min
5BLD: success (<15min)
MBLD: Break NR or at least be able to fit 20 cubes into the one hour time-periode

Also: Get into the silver-club (or have at least all events beside feet)

All in all:
Yes, it looks bad, but 2018 was actually not that bad at all. There where just too many long periodes when I was hardly cubing at all. Plus I attended way less comps in the first half of the year than I intended. Silver-club is still a go-to and I just missed it because not wanting to concentrate to much on 5BLD.


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 4, 2017)

All of the times are official
2x2: Still don't care, maybe a sub-5 average
3x3: Sub-13 average, maybe faster if I decide practice
4x4: Sub-40 average would be cool
5x5: Practice, sub-1:30 average would be cool
6x6: Practice, PB average
7x7: Practice, PB average
OH: Sub-15 average
Feet: Sub-30 average
FMC: Sub-30 mean
BLD: Practice, sub-2 mean
Mega: Practice, sub-1:15 average
Pyra: lol
Skewb: lol
Sq-1: Practice, sub-30 average
Clock: Get one, sub-15 average
4BLD: Practice, success
5BLD: Learn, success
MBLD: Practice, NR4 (>6 points)

Priorities:
Feet=OH>rest>pyra/skewb/2x2

Stay nemesis-free, focus on fewer events if need be

Learn M2 doubleflicks for OH
Learn r2 doubleflicks for OH
Learn U2 moves for Feet
Learn at least one set of ZBLL for Feet

Organize a comp
Contribute to the community in a new way


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 4, 2017)

Pyraminx: sub 7 avg, but sub 6 is definitely achievable
4x4: sub 1. PLEASE CUBING GODS
3x3: sub 15 ao100.
Skewb: sub 5 ao100


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 4, 2017)

Official
2x2: Sub 4.5 avg, sub 2.5 single
3x3: Sub 12 single, sub 13.5 avg
4x4: Sub 1:05 single, sub 1:10 avg
5x5: Sub 2:15 single, sub 2:25 avg
6x6: Sub 5:20 single??, sub 5:40 mean
7x7: Sub sub 7:40 single, 7:50 mean
OH: Sub 18 single, sub 22 avg
Feet: Sub 1:40 single, sub 20 avg 
BLD: Sub 3 single, maybe a mean if I patrice?
FMC: Sub 35 single, sub 40 mean.
Clock: Sub 6.5 single or top 100, top 50 avg
Mega: Sub 2:30 single, sub 2:50 avg
Pyra: Stop every solve with my hands backwards unless I can 1 look the solve
Skewb: Sub 4 single??, Sub 8 avg
Squan: Maybe sub 30 single, sub 35 avg
4BLD: Not fail more then 10 pieces
5BLD: Memo a whole cube
Multi: 4 points??


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 4, 2017)

(All official)
I broke all of the barriers for 3,4,5 this year (sub 10, sub 40, sub 1:20) so my goals are doing it again next year.
3x3: sub 9 avg (I need to finally improve again for this to happen though)
4x4: sub 35 avg sub 30 single
5x5: sub 1:10 avg sub 1:00 single 
clock: sub 10 by march, sub 8 by the end of the year (if I don't lose interest)
2x2: Relearn EG
3x3 BLD: Actually practice
In general: Be able to see more move ahead during inspection


----------



## Sion (Dec 4, 2017)

I want to specialize in smaller cubes and events for competition, because i seem to get the best luck with them.

2x2: learn varasano, sub 7. Get a decent 2x2.

3x3: finish PLL (g perms), work on move ergonomics for columns, sub 17 hopefully. Get a decent 3x3.

4x4: going to be more casual and experiment with solving. Try to get sub 3.

Pyra: Sub 8. Get a good pyra.

Tempest: finish modeling, learn more about blender, maybe try to share files with a cube company. Maybe get a 3d printer if budget permits.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 5, 2017)

Host/organize three competitions- watch out NC!
2x2: idk, learn something
3x3: sub 18 avg in comp
4x4 sub 1:30 avg in comp
Learn BLD, have a success in 2018.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 5, 2017)

Sion said:


> Get a decent 3x3


As in build one?


----------



## Tabe (Dec 5, 2017)

Goals:

3x3 - sub-60 average in comp (I'm about a 43 at home but...not that at comps  )
4x4 - finally memorize the few parity algs that seem to escape me for some reason
SQ-1 & Megaminx - Actually learn these two puzzles
Host/organize a comp
Go to Nats 2018
Use my wife's cricut machine to custom cut some stickers


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> ..
> full OLL
> ..


You don't know full OLL??


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2017)

I was making a list but they all ended up being my current times but a little faster which isn't very interesting


----------



## Malkom (Dec 5, 2017)

10ish global average on 3x3
sub50 megaminx global average


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 5, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> You don't know full OLL??


I never got around to learning it, but I know some, maybe 35-40% of it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I never got around to learning it, but I know some, maybe 35-40% of it.


How are you sub12 without full OLL


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 5, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> How are you sub12 without full OLL


easily, that's not so special

it's like just a second you lose by it


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 5, 2017)

Current Average/single Goal Single Goal Average Other Goal *= I care

*2x2- 5.5/1.253, Sub 1, Sub 3.5, One look 75%+ 
*3x3- 23/13.xx, Sub 10, Sub 15, Full PLL 
*4x4- Don't Do, Sub 45, Sub 1:15, N/A
*5x5- 5-6 min, Sub 2, Sub 2:30, Most Edge parity's
6x6- Mabye learn it 
7x7- Mabye learn it 
Skewb- 16/9.xx Sub 6, Sub 10, Sarahs Intermediate
Pyra- 10/3.xx (I think), PB, Sub 7, N/A 
*Sqaure 1- Don't do, Sub 15, Sub 20, State Record 
Megaminx- Mabye learn....
*3BLD- DNF, Success, Get one, Success over 50%


----------



## schapel (Dec 5, 2017)

4BLD: 1:2x official
That is all


----------



## Sion (Dec 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> As in build one?



Hahaha. I was thinking of getting a Yuexiao Pro for 2018. But sure. Ill see if i can do stuff with the Tempest, though it will take time


----------



## Tabe (Dec 5, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Current Average/single Goal Single Goal Average Other Goal *= I care
> 
> **4x4- Don't Do, Sub 45, Sub 1:15, N/A
> *5x5- 5-6 min, Sub 2, Sub 2:30, Most Edge parity's
> ...



If you know 4x4 and 5x5, you know 6x6 and 7x7. They're literally exactly the same.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 5, 2017)

I mean like things special to it, L2E, L2C. And stuff like tips and accually try to get good at it.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 6, 2017)

Some of these are pretty bold... we'll see how it goes.

2x2: sub-4 global average
3x3: sub-10 global average, sub-10 official average, sub-8 official single
4x4: sub-40 global average, sub-40 official average
5x5: sub-1:20 global average, sub-1:20 official average, sub-1:10 official single
6x6: sub-3:00 global average
7x7: sub-4:30 global average
Pyraminx: sub-3 global average, top 10 in the world for average again, sub-2 official single, podium at Nationals
Megaminx: practice a little bit, 1:05 global average perhaps?
Skewb: sub-5 official average
Square-1: any official PB
Clock: get a good clock, sub-12 global average, sub-10 official single
OH: practice enough to get a sub-20 official average
Feet: sub-40 official average
3BLD: any official mean, sub-1:30 official single
4BLD: any official single
5BLD: any official single
MBLD: get a PB at home, get 4 or more points officially
FMC: practice a lot, ~28 global average, sub-30 official mean, sub-28 official single, podium at Nationals

Other cubing goals:
50K+ subscribers on YouTube
Hang out/video chat with cubing friends a lot
Go to Nationals
Learn more than 10 algs all year
Get some difficult non-WCA puzzles and derive solutions for them

Overall goal: Achieve at least 66% of these goals.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 6, 2017)

Events:

3x3: sub10, finish learning OLL (*done, but there are 2-3 algs I don't use in solves yet*), become dual CN
4x4: sub50 (*ao50 is sub50, official* *pb avg is 50.00*)
5x5: sub1:40, maybe switch to Hoya, learn efficient L2E and L2C
6x6: sub4:00
7x7: sub6:00
BLD: sub1:00, switch to 3-style (*switched to 3-style corners*)
FMC: official sub30 mean and PB single, DNF less
OH: sub16, sub10 single, re-learn and use COLL and edge control
Feet: sub1:30, learn full Feet PLL
Clock: sub15
Mega: sub1:50
Skewb: sub10
SQ-1: sub20, learn full cubeshape (*learned scallop-kite*)
4BLD: sub10:00, official PB single
5BLD: become faster
MBLD: 15 cubes

No goals for 2x2 and Pyra as I don't really care about those. Furthermore I drop my idea of learning OH ZBLL. In general for 2018 I decided to not make ultra hard goals and just hope to accomplish all of them.

Cubing in general:

Attend almost all comps in my country (*10/12 + 3 French comps*), go to Euro 2018, win one event at one comp.
Organize another comp. (*no, but in January*)
Regularly do the Weekly Forum Comp here.
Improve my German SOR to top50. (*38 single, 47 average*)
Reach the Silver Club.
Get rid of at least 3 nemeses (I currently have 7). (*lost one, but gained another*)

General:

Stay motivated for Computer Science and study.
Finally get my maths degree.
Keep doing Martial Arts.
Improve my French.
Reach plat league in League of Legends soloQ (*improved from Gold V to Gold II*), keep playing with my team.
Attend national Wizard and/or Carcassonne tournaments.
Get back to playing the piano.

Lol, most of my goals are just ones from last year that I failed to accomplish. xD


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 6, 2017)

3x3: Sub 10 average (if it goes as well as this year should be easy)
2x2: Sub 3 average (need to learn some EG)
7x7: Something good (7x7 is terrible right now, so is my cube so maybe I'll get a better one)
3BLD: Low 1 single
Feet: Sub 40 mean (or more likely average)
Clock: Something good (I average something like 12 now despite a sub 10 official avg, want to get back into it some time)
Mega: Maybe sub 1:30 average (I'm pretty bad at Mega at the moment)
Skewb: Low 5 average (got 3 5s in an average last comp and I can still improve a lot)
Square-1: PBs

Other stuff:
Successfully organise comp
Stop wasting most of my time doing nothing
Make some Square-1 video tutorials (i.e. advanced stuff)


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 6, 2017)

2x2: sub-4
3x3: Sub-12
4x4: Sub-50
5x5: Sub-2:00
6x6: Sub-4:00
7x7: Sub-6:00
Square-1: Sub-25
Skewb: Sub-6
Mega: Sub-1:40
Clock: Sub-8
Pyraminx: Sub-6
OH: Sub-30
Feet: Sub-5:00
FMC: Learn
BLD: Sub-5:00
MBLD: Practice


----------



## nms777 (Dec 6, 2017)

Beat all my pbs
2x2: learn full CLL and start learning EG, sub 4 global average
3x3: sub 18 global average
4x4: improve yau, sub 1 global average
5x5: sub 3 global average
6x6: acquire one
7x7: acquire one
3x3 BLD: start practicing
3x3 OH: sub 30 global average
3x3 with feet: practice more
clock: acquire one
megaminx: sub 1:30 global average
pyraminx: sub 5 global average
skewb: acquire one
square-1: acquire one
kilominx: acquire one
master kilominx: acquire one
master pyraminx: acquire one
Enter a competition


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 6, 2017)

PyraMaster said:


> 2x2: sub-4
> 3x3: Sub-12
> 4x4: Sub-50
> 5x5: Sub-2:00
> ...



Edit:

3x3: Sub-12
4x4: Sub-50
5x5: Sub-2:00
6x6: Sub-4:00
7x7: Sub-6:00
Square-1: Sub-25
Skewb: Sub-6
Mega: Sub-1:40
Killominx: sub - sub 30
Clock: Sub-8
Pyraminx: Sub-6
OH: Sub-30
Feet: Sub-5:00
FMC: Learn
BLD: Sub-5:00

I forgot to add Killominx!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 6, 2017)

@FireCuber You can just edit the post


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 6, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @FireCuber You can just edit the post



Yeah...I will do that.


----------



## CRL0312 (Dec 7, 2017)

Get motivated to cube again.
2x2: Learn one-look and EG-2 and head for a sub 2.5 AVG
3x3: Learn PLL and polish F2L and look ahead, go for a sub 20 AVG.
Don’t really practice many other twisty puzzles, BUT I hope to try to get fast at either pyra or skewb...or both.


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2017)

My goals last year were relatively unsuccessful, despite being unambitious:



> 3BLD: average sub-1:30
> Multi: 10/10
> OH: NR
> 3x3: get my Roux faster than my CFOP again



I feel like I'm starting to take cubing a bit more seriously than previously, and I'm starting to practise more events, so despite the lack of success last year I'll set some harder goals:

2x2: Sub-2.5 official average
3x3: Sub-10 official average, break PB single
4x4: Sub-40 official average
5x5: Sub-1:30 official average
3BLD: Global sub-1:30, finish writing Orozco tutorial
OH: NR average, national champion
Clock: Sub-10
Mega: Official average
Multi: 6 points


----------



## DhruvA (Dec 8, 2017)

2x2- 2.5 global average, learn eg-1 and maybe eg-2
3x3- Low 10 global average, Official sub 9 single
4x4- Low 40 average, Official sub 37 single
5x5- Low 1:20 average
6x6- 2:45 global average 
7x7- 4:10 global average
Feet- Sub 36 globally, Nats Podium
Mega- Low 1/Sub 1 average 
Skewb- Sub 4 global average, Learn Advanced
OH- Sub 18 average
FMC- Sub 35 single and 38 mean (official)
3BLD- Official Mean
MBLD- Success
Pyra- Sub 5 global average and beat comp PB single (2.04)
Sq-1- 17 average 
Clock- Sub 30 average lol

Other:
Top 10 SoR in the nation
Attend more comps


----------



## RyanMCLNY (Dec 8, 2017)

*2x2: *Sub-3
*3x3: *Sub-9.5
*4x4: *Sub-38
*5x5: *Sub-1:25
*6x6: *Sub-2:45
*7x7: *Sub-6:00
*Square-1: *Sub-15
*Skewb: *Sub-6
*Mega: *Sub-1:20
*Clock: *Sub-15
*Pyraminx: *Sub-4.5
*OH: *Sub-15
*BLD: *Sub-2:00,


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 8, 2017)

podium at euros again (either 6x6, feet or mega)
MAYBE go to US nats 2018, this would be awesome
2x2 single WR to I can become a platinum member (need that WR)
have fun at my future comps and don't care that much about results at comps besides Euros, just keep my PB streak ongoing which is at 22 now but gets harder when I get so many overall PBs at comps hehe


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 9, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 2x2 single WR


GL, its a tough WR to get.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 9, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> podium at euros again (either 6x6, feet or mega)
> MAYBE go to US nats 2018, this would be awesome
> 2x2 single WR to I can become a platinum member (need that WR)
> have fun at my future comps and don't care that much about results at comps besides Euros, just keep my PB streak ongoing which is at 22 now but gets harder when I get so many overall PBs at comps hehe


No goals in relation to the Sum of Ranks?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

2x2: don't practice very much
3x3: become sub10(I have improved from 20-13 average so far this year, thoughts?, Learn COLL
4x4: keep it below my 3x3 average*4.5
5x5: sub1:35
6x6: sub3:20
7x7: sub5 so I can make cut off at most comps
Pyraminx: don't bother much
Skewb: don't bother much
Megaminx: maybe turn it
3x3OH: sub25?
Feet: beat the only other person in my school who's sub5's PB single of 2:37 and don't let him get the school record back
3BLD: learn
4BLD and 5BLD: ?????

Other goals:
Get another haunglong
Sub1 easy PLLs (A,E,H,J,T,U,V,Y and Z)


----------



## Malkom (Dec 9, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 2x2: don't practice very much
> 3x3: become sub10(I have improved from 20-13 average so far this year, thoughts?, Learn COLL
> 4x4: keep it below my 3x3 average*4.5
> 5x5: sub1:35
> ...


Vperms are easy?!


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 9, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Vperms are easy?!


The RUD V perm which I use is quite fast if executed execued correctly but easy to mess up, I reckon I have sub1d it when I just want to spam TPS but not with a timer


----------



## kid who cubes (Dec 9, 2017)

2x2: sub 5 (Learn full CLL)
3x3: sub 20(use cfop and futher advance in keyhole)
4x4: sub 1:30 (Cut off)
5x5: sub 2:30 (Cut off)
6x6: finish learning all parities
7x7: learn all parities
Pyraminx: sub 7
3x3 oh: sub 45


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Dec 10, 2017)

3x3: learn, practice, and use full CFOP
2x2: get sub 10 avg
(I don't know my 4x4 and 5x5 avg yet and I don't practice often)


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 10, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: sub-11 average, mid-6 single
4x4: sub-45 average, ~35 single
5x5: sub-1:30 average, ~1:15 single
6x6: sub-3:00 average, ~2:30 single
7x7: sub-4:50 average, ~4:30 single
Megaminx: Sub-1:30 average, ~1:15 single
OH: Low-20 average, ~14 single
Square-1: Start practicing seriously once my new one arrives
All other events: Don't really care

Competition goals:
Go to multiple competitions
2x2: low-4 average, sub-3 single
3x3: sub-12 average, sub-10 single
4x4: ~45 average, low-40 single
5x5: ~1:30 average, 1:20-1:25 single
OH: ~22 average, ~17 single
6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, Square-1: Compete in them, and do generally well
All other events: Don't really care


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 10, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> No goals in relation to the Sum of Ranks?


no, i once was 2nd in the world, and that fulfilled all my expectations, Jay is god haha
maybe improve in kinchranks (mbld, pyra, bigbld) but not more than that


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 10, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> no, i once was 2nd in the world, and that fulfilled all my expectations, Jay is god haha
> maybe improve in kinchranks (mbld, pyra, bigbld) but not more than that


Well, Jay just had 0 PBs in his latest competition. There is hope for the rest!


----------



## Malkom (Dec 12, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> The RUD V perm which I use is quite fast if executed execued correctly but easy to mess up, I reckon I have sub1d it when I just want to spam TPS but not with a timer


Alg?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 12, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Alg?


R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2


----------



## CarterK (Dec 13, 2017)

Tyler Robinson said:


> Skewb sub 2.52 single


Hmmm. Do you want to change this?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 13, 2017)

eh goals are weird
3x3: sub-14
2x2: who cares
Pyra: sub-5
Skewb: sub-7
Squan: sub-15
3BLD: sub-3?
FMC: practice more, get at least one sub-30 (I've only ever seriously tried one scramble).


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 18, 2017)

2x2: official sub 6 average, official single sub 5 pb
3x3: official sub 20 avg, official single sub 25pb


----------



## Luke13 (Dec 18, 2017)

2X2 sub 3 ao5
3X3 sub 10 single
4X4 sub 1 single
5X5 sub 5 single
pyra sub 3 single
Sq 1 sub 35 single
meagminx sub 3 single
Oh sub 30 single
Feet sub Dnf ao5
Skewb sub 1 single


----------



## CarterK (Dec 18, 2017)

CubingRF said:


> official sub 20 avg, official single sub 25pb


Ummm...
Maybe switch these?


----------



## Randon (Dec 18, 2017)

*1/5/12/100 (sub goals)
2x2: *2/3.5/4/4.5
*3x3: *8/11/13/14
*4x4: *40/45/50/55
*5x5: *1:50/1:55/2/meh
*Square-1: *15/20/25/30
*Skewb: *3/6/7/8
*Pyraminx: *1/2.5/3/4
*OH: *20/30/35/meh


----------



## asacuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Time for a new beginning, have failed goals for last 2 years so...

2x2: Sub 2, Top 20 official
3x3: Sub 10, global and official
4x4: Sub 50, g & o
5x5: 1:40 g&o
6x6: sub 4
7x7: sub 7
OH: sub 18
pyr: don't care much but 4.5ish
skewb: sub 4, g&o
FMC: sub 35
squan: get one(mine broke and is crappy), sub 20
3x3 feet: 1:20 consistent
mega: idrc, 1:40

Pick up some blind around the way
top 500 kinch
go to 4 comps, try for one mumbai comp(will probably happen, Udaan Open 2018 is in Jan)
balance cubing chess and studies more properly
Try and get a few more cubes

My goals aren't far fetched at all(or so I think).


----------



## Aerospry (Dec 18, 2017)

Cube Specific Goals:

-2x2: Sub 4.5 (from 6), Learn how to predict OLL from inspection
-3x3: Sub 12 (from 16.5), Learn full OLL, Learn some F2L algs, 50% X Cross
-4x4: Sub 1:00 (from 1:20), Better first 3 Edges, Improve 3-2-3 edge pairing
-5x5: Sub 2:00 (from 2:50), Center tricks, L2C algs
-6x6: Sub 4:00 (from 6:00)
-7x7: Sub 6:30 (from 1:00)
-3x3 OH: Sub 24 (from 33), Full OH PLL
-3BLD: Sub 3 (from 7:30)
FMC: Sub 35 (from 44), ~32 single
-Square 1: Sub 5 Cubeshape, Sub 30 (from 45), Full EO, CP, EP
-Pyraminx: sub 6 (from 8.5), Learn Intuitive L4E
-Megaminx: Sub 2 (from 3:30), Learn something besides beginners last layer
-Skewb: Sub 10 (from 15), Learn hedgeslammer, learn more algs

Other:
-Learn 4BLD
-Learn 100+ digits of π
-Focus while practicing
-Put homework before cubing


----------



## João Santos (Dec 19, 2017)

2x2: Learn CLL and get sub 4 global and a sub 3.75 official average
3x3: get sub 13 to be atleast in top 100 NR
4x4: sub 48-50 official avg
5x5: sub 1:25-1:30 official avg
6x6: sub 3 official, finals at brasileiro
7x7: sub 4:40 official, finals at brasileiro
Oh: sub 23 and try to get at least one podium, not sad if it doesn't happens
Pyra: sub 5 official avg
Mega: stop using layers and get 1:25-1:30 official avg
Skewb: sub 4 official, podium at brasileiro again
Squan: sub 25 officially, finals at brasileiro
Clock: sub 20 official average
Bld: learn
Wf: sub 2


----------



## genericcuber666 (Dec 19, 2017)

3X3 I'm sub 15 and want to get sub 10, progress has been slow this year.
Oh sub 17 and podium


----------



## pglewis (Dec 19, 2017)

This year it was to learn 3bld and make an official attempt, made it with 15 seconds to spare  For 2018: 

mbld: Be prepared to make a legit, official 6 cube attempt by the end of the year. I have a long way to go. 

3x3: My goals are usually either short term (get at least one PB at my next comp) or nebulously longer-term (get sub-10 "some day"). But I think I could be flirting with the potential for an official sub 20 average by the end of next year, given my current progress.


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 20, 2017)

Goals this year are really to learn bigBLD and practise as many events to make as many qualifications as I can, before Euros would be nice. =) Goals for then really:
3x3: Comfortably sub 15
4x4: Sub 1:00
5x5: Sub 2:00
6x6/7x7: Sub 4:00 and sub 6:00 respectively, maybe..
BLD: Sub 3 with an improved success rate, also want to get more into MBLD to beat 2/2
OH: Sub 30
Clock: Sub 15
Mega: Sub 2:00 by UKC
Pyra/Skewb: Sub 6
Sq-1: Low/sub 20
Would really like to aim for bronze member this year too, we'll see.


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> Ummm...
> Maybe switch these?



Switch what?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 22, 2017)

CubingRF said:


> Switch what?


You said Sub 20 average and sub 25 single. It should be a sub 25 average and sub 20 single.


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 22, 2017)

CarterK said:


> You said Sub 20 average and sub 25 single. It should be a sub 25 average and sub 20 single.



Oh yeah, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 5x5: Currently ~3:00. Goal: Sub-2:30



I might have spoken too soon. I got a 2:33.xx Ao12 today. I'll wait another week, then update the first post. Yuxin M FTW! It wasn't that long ago (<2 years) since I was getting those times on 4x4.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 23, 2017)

Alright, here are mine, most are just to qualify for nats.

3x3 (Qualified) Get sub 17 by nats, sub 14 by end of the year. Current: sub 20?
2x2: (Qualified) Get sub 4 by nats, 3.5 by end of the year Current: Sub 6-5.5
4x4: Get sub 1:10 by nats, sub 55? by end of year Current: Sub 1:20
5x5: Get sub 1:50 by nats, same goal by end of year. Current: Sub 4-3:50
6x6: Get sub 3:30 by nats, same goal by end of the year. Current: Sub 9 mins.
7x7: Get a 7x7 and average sub 4:45 by end of year.
Blind: Success by April and get sub 4 by nats, sub 3 by end of the year. Current: 22 min DNF
OH: Sub 35 by nats, sub 30-27 by end of year. Current: Sub 45
FMC: I dont really care about FMC, but I would like to get a sub 45 mean.
Feet: I want to try feet, and if I get into it, sub 1:15 by nats.
Clock: Sub 15 by nats, sub 12 by end of year. Current: Sub 24
Mega: Sub 1:45 by nats, sub 1:30 by end of year. Current: Sub 3:20
Pyra: (Qualified) Sub 9 by nats, sub 7 by end of the year. Current: sub 12.
Skewb: (Qualified, Main event) Sub 6 by nats, sub 4 by end of the year. Current: Sub 9-8
Square-1: Sub 35 by nats, sub 25 by end of the year. Current: around 1 min.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 23, 2017)

I would love to average sub-15 on 3x3 (I currently barely average sub-20). I would like to know full-CLL for 2x2. Other than that, just make my YouTube Channel bigger!


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 23, 2017)

CubingRF said:


> Switch what?



Your average says 20 and your single says 25.


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 25, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> Your average says 20 and your single says 25.


Thanks. By the way, someone already pointed that out.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 26, 2017)

These are all official goals:
Sub 2 2x2 avg
Sub 1:10 5x5 avg
Sub 2:30 6x6 avg
Sub 4 7x7 avg
Sub 3 pyraminx avg, sub 2 single
Sub 11 sq1 avg
>10 pts MBLD
sub 5 4BLD
sub 12 5BLD


----------



## Hazel (Dec 27, 2017)

Aerma said:


> Alrighty
> 2x2: Eh maybe practice a bit, learn HD if I get into it
> 3x3: Get! Better! with! Roux! (assuming I switch fully from CFOP). Maybe sub-17?
> 4x4: Practice a bit. Maybe get closer to sub-1
> ...


Changing my goals:
2x2: Learn HD and get fast with it!
3x3: Learn full CLS and switch to M-CELL
MBLD: I'm going to go big, increase my PB of 2 points to 10!


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 27, 2017)

This is hard for me. All of 2018 is three times as long as I've been cubing (started 2017-08-28).

2x2: be sub 10 (am sub15)
3x3: sub 25, maybe? At least sub30, (am sub40) learn PLL, learn some OLL (currently 3.6LLL)
4x4: learn Yau, be sub2 (currently sub 3:30, I have no idea what a good/realistic goal is)
5x5: buy one, solve it
6x6 and 7x7: maybe buy them, if yes, be fast enough to meet a comp time limit.
OH: solve it without breaking my fingers, as soon as that works, sub 2:00 (comp time limit)
feet: meet comp time limits, maybe participate at Mental Breakdown
blind: official success (maybe at Mental Breakdown)
Megaminx: sub 5:00 (my current and only Ao5 is 7:18)
Pyraminx: learn LBL (currently I force the 2-edges-flipped case), be sub 14 (currently sub20)
Clock: actually time a solve, meet comp time limits, participate at Mental Breakdown
Skewb: learn fingertricks, start on Sarah's Intermediate, be sub 20 (am sub26 or something)
Square-1: maybe buy one, solve it
FMC: maybe participate at Mental Breakdown, if yes, be better than Brandon Mikel (excluding his last comp)

Generally, a lot depends on whether I'll go to Mental Breakdown. So far it's the only comp I know that will be in reasonable distance. But of course it isn't your usual beginner-friendly nxn comp. Planning to go there might me motivation to practice feet, clock and blind.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 28, 2017)

2x2: sub-5.
3x3: sub-15.
4x4: sub-1:15.
5x5: Actually be decent.
OH: sub-30 at least. Smashed this one.
Pyra: sub-10
Skewb: Be good.
Square-1: Actually practice.
3BLD: Learn it.


----------



## kemuat (Dec 29, 2017)

current | 2018 goal
2x2: sub-5 | sub-3 (really pushing it here)
3x3: sub-16 | sub-10 (strangely the most likely here)
4x4: I don't even have a 4x4 | sub-1:20 (maybe if I actually learn Yau)
OH: sub-35 | sub-20 (can you tell that I'm going to have to practice a lot?)
Square-1: sub-50 | sub-20
Skewb: sub-10 when I actually practice | sub-5


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 29, 2017)

BLD:
- Learn all/most of Ishaan's 3-style algs + Official sub 30
3x3:
- sub 8 global
- Replace my bad ZBLL algs, and don't forget any.
- Learn all the nice ZBLS algs.
OH: sub 13 global
Other: Write interesting cube simulator related programs, continue to work on alg trainer.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 30, 2017)

Tao Yu said:


> continue to work on alg trainer.



Your programs are incredible. I've been using your alg trainer for a little while now, and it is so helpful. Keep up the good work, man!


----------



## Tao Yu (Dec 30, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> Your programs are incredible. I've been using your alg trainer for a little while now, and it is so helpful. Keep up the good work, man!


Awesome! I'm always happy to hear that people are finding it useful.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

2x2 4.5/ 2.3
3x3 20/ 12
4x4 1:30/ 50
5x5 2:15/1:30
7x7 4:30/ 2:45
Skewb 5.5/ 3
Megaminx 1:25/ 1:00
Pyraminx 4/ same as 2x2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok you don't have to read this all but I found it funny how on my last one, the comments about the event had really changed.


2x2 - Upgrade CLL algs and one look average sub 3 mid to high 2s, so I can compete with the cool kids.
3x3 - beat my official 6.82, average sub 8.8 global and get sub 9 average in comp. always the event to practice.
4x4 - Average sub 33, get some podiums and get good. Get serious with this some more (ambitious goal
5x5 - practice every now and then and average sub 1:15 just based off my other events doing well. It's fun but i don't seem to see myself practising too often.
6x6 - well I dunno if I'll do this much, maybe just to get good official averages. Average sub 2:45 and in comp too
7x7 - average sub 4:15 just practise a little to get there, i dunno if you will do that little practice
Square one - since you're tryinga get good at side events, do a little practice and average sub 18 for that sor.
Skewb, get a good comp average because almost worst event rankings wise, get sub 6 average and ya know, average sub 6
Mega - uuuhhh, mega? If you find yourself practising, then get sub 1:25 averages
Clock - nahh, just average sub 20, same goal as last year cuz clock.
Pyra - ooh, now I want to one look more often, get sub 3.6 official averaeg and maybe go for OcR, sub 2 single would be nice but 2.5 is good enough. PODIUM AT NATIONALS THIS TIME. Globally average sub 3.8 thanks.
OH - average sub 15 i mean that's pretty hard but doing 3x3 will help so
Feet - if you go to a comp with it then get good, but for now get a single under 2:30, same as last time. You don't even touch feet.
FMC - get good official single lol actually PRACTICE do like 15+ solves this year, and average sub 40.
BLD - ooo now THIS IS THE BIG ONE... Average sub 35 and use full corner comms and edge comms hmm learn them but dont have to have perfected them yet. Sub 35 in comp and a mean pls.
4BLD - learn comms for centres and wings, just learn the stuff and go for sub 5 :O, get the success (and podium) at all Australian competitions including nationals (easy podium boiz) average sub 6.
5BLD - Do this a little and average sub 10, get a sub 10 official single. Learn some stuff but don't need to be big on this. See if you can get the podium at nats cuz hard to do this officially.
MBLD - Get 20+ at home and 18+ officially, get nearer to that OcR and podium at nationals and all other comps plz (unless good people go) average like at least 20 cubes in an hour and 15 point accuracy for a normal attempt.

Plz
Thanks


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Goals:

2x2
-Learn full EG1 (maybe EG2 if I feel like it)
-learn to 1 look at least half the time 
-Sub 3 global and official averages

3x3
-official sub 13 average and sub 10 single
-global sub 12.5 average 

3bld 
-global sub 45 by the end of the year
-official sub 50 mean and sub 40 single 
-finish full 3style
-practice 15+ minutes daily

4bld 
-get an official success around 6 minutes
-learn center comms
-begin learning wing comms 
-global sub 6 average

5bld 
-get an official success
-learn center comms
-begin learning wing comms
-sub 15 global average

Mbld 
-practice at least 3 days a week
-10+ points officially
-be able to attempt at least 16 cubes sub hour

Clock 
-global sub 6.5 
-official sub 7 average and sub 6 single 
-Make nationals finals (easy) and podium (less easy) 
-practice 15+ minutes daily

Other goals:
-Become a silver member (all events average and single)
-Organize a competition
-More frequent YouTube uploads with content other than just solve videos
-Keep competition PB streak alive
-Podium at least one event at all local competitions
-Top 300 USA sum of ranks
-Don’t do drugs and stay in school


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 1, 2018)

2x2: WR or NAR average and podium at nationals

3x3: mid 7 avg

4x4: sub 35 average

5x5: sub 1 average

6x6: sub 2:30 mean

7x7: sub 4 mean 

OH: sub 15 avg

Skewb: Sub 3.5 average, nationals finals

Squan: Sub 12 average, nationals finals
Mega: sub 1 average
Feet: sub 1 average
Fmc: sub 30 mean, podium at a competiton
Bld: sub 1 single


Most important is meeting my 2x2 goals
Another goal is to get at least 4 podiums at a competiton, and be sub Luigi in 50% of our events


----------



## James Hake (Jan 1, 2018)

finish learning the last 25% of OLL
sub 9.5 globally on 3x3 (currently 11.5)
learn CLL, sub 3 globally on 2x2
practice 4x4 and up
learn BLD
practice everything else
solve my petaminx


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 1, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> *2x2: *Sub-3.5
> *3x3: *Sub-11
> ...


Finished mine!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Oatch (Jan 1, 2018)

First time I'm actually setting some concrete goals for myself:
2x2: lol, don't really care that much, but maybe sub-4?
3x3: sub-11, learn more ZZLLs
4x4: care about this event a bit more, sub 1:20
Pyraminx: Sub-8 (low expectations here)
OH: sub-25
FMC: sub-40 consistently
3BLD: sub-2:00, use more comms
MBLD: 2/2 in sub 5:00 (will try to get more points if I get some more 3x3's)


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure about these, but I might as well.


Spoiler



2x2: sub 5, learn/develop HD
3x3: sub 15
4x4: sub 1:30
5x5: sub 3
6x6: sub 5
7x7: sub 7:30
3BLD: sub 1:30, learn at least TuRBo/3-style corners
4BLD: sub 15
5BLD: learn, sub 30
MBLD: 7+ points
OH: Sub 35, make sure I know all my COLLs
Feet: sub 2:30
FMC: avg sub 40, sub 30 single
Clock: Get one, sub 20
Megaminx: sub 2, learn 4LLL
Pyraminx: sub 7, learn more top first stuff
Square one: Develop/learn method, sub 30, CSP
Skewb: sub 10, learn Sarah's intermediate 
Other: 
Get top 25 in weekly competitions.
Go to or organize a competition.
Noncubing:
Learn Clair de Lune.
Get in symphonic band.
Write a song. 
Sub 19 5K.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Beat quite a few of my goals last year so I'll be going really ambitious, all goals are for official results
2x2: Sub 2.2 average
3x3: Sub 7.5 average and sub 6 single
4x4: Sub 31 average and sub 28 single
5x5: Sub 53 average and NR single
6x6: Sub 1:50 mean
7x7: Sub 2:55 mean
Skewb: Top 10 WR at the end of the year
Pyraminx: Sub 3 average
Mega: sub 58 average and sub 50 single
Top 20 SoR at some point in the year in S or A
Silver member


----------



## EmperorZant (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm out of practice!

-Derust in 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, and OH by actually doing and finishing more averages of 100
-Record a decent average and make a video
-Break at least one PB


----------



## cubing master (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't care about singles, only averages


Spoiler



[*]3x3 - Sub 9 average
[*]2x2 - Sub 2.8 average
[*]4x4 - Sub 40 average
[*]5x5 - Sub 1:20 average
[*]6x6 - Sub 3:00 average
[*]7x7 - Sub 4:00 average
[*]BLD - Sub 1:30 average
[*]FMC - Sub 35 moves average
[*]OH - Sub 16 average
[*]Feet - Sub 1:15 average but I don't really care about feet
[*]Clock - Sub 9 average but clock is dumb
[*]Mega - Sub 1:20 average
[*]Pyra - Sub 4.5 average
[*]Skewb - Sub 5 average
[*]Square One - Sub 20 average
[*]4BLD - Sub 10:00 average
[*]5BLD - Sub 20:00 average
[*]MBLD - 8 point average


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 2, 2018)

All official

3x3: sub-7/sub-10
2x2: sub-1/sub-3
4x4: sub-30/sub-37
5x5: sub-1:05/sub-1:10
6x6: sub-2/sub-2:20
7x7: sub-3:20/sub-3:40
Bld: sub-45/sub-1:00
Fmc: sub-23/sub-27
Oh: sub-14/sub-18
Feet: sub-1:00/sub-1:15
Clock: sub-4.8/sub-6.3
Mega: sub-50/sub-58
Pyra: sub-2/sub-4.5
Skewb: sub-4/sub-5
Squan: sub-10/sub-15
4 bld: sub-5
5 bld: sub-20
Mbld: 10 points


----------



## Max Cruz (Jan 2, 2018)

For real now, 

get

a 

girlfriend.

Any tips?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jan 2, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> For real now,
> 
> get
> 
> ...


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 2, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> For real now, get a girlfriend. Any tips?



That's the wrong way to think about it. Expand your friend base. Have friends who are girls. Eventually, you'll meet someone where you both think, hey I like spending time with this person. But if your whole goal is 'I need to get a girlfriend', it won't end the way you want it to. It's not something you can make happen. Or at least it shouldn't be.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 2, 2018)

3x3: sub-17
OH: sub-24


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jan 2, 2018)

*2x2*
Sub 8 Average [Global / Official]
Sub 5 Single [Official]

*3x3*
- Sub 15 Average [Global]
- Sub 20 Average [Official]
- Sub 9 Single
- Probably learn proper Roux

*3x3 OH*
-Sub 30 Average [Global / Official]

*3x3 with Feet*
- Not having a stroke every time I try to learn the event
- Official average would be nice

*4x4*
- Sub 1:30 Average [Global / Official]
- Sub 1 [Single, wherever]

*5x5 through 7x7*
- Official Average / Means

*Megaminx*
- Sub 2 Average [Global / Official]
- Sub 1:30 Single [Official]

*Square-1*
- Finally learn this _[copious expletives]_ and get an official average

*Clock*
- Learn it alright
- Like... Sub 30 Global average? Dunno lol

*Skewb*
- Sub 15 Average [Global / Official]

*Pyraminx*
- Sub 10 Average [Official]

Now for the events that actually matter...

*3x3 BLD*
- Full 3Style [Corners]
- Sub 40 Average [Global]
- Top 5 NR [Single and/or Mean]
- Sub 30 Single [Official]
- Sub 10 Memo [Global]
- Podium at Nationals / Pre-Nats

*4x4 BLD*
- Get back to practicing the event
- Official Single* [Achieved on Feb 24th] *
- Podium at Nationals / Pre-Nats

*5x5 BLD*
- Learn it properly
- Official Single
- Podium at Nationals / Pre-Nats

*MBLD*
- Sub-hour, over-UNR (20 Points) at Home
- 15 Points [Official]
- Podium at Nationals / Pre-Nats


----------



## TheSixthSide (Jan 4, 2018)

Only care about megaminx. I want to finish OLL (except 1 edge oriented cases, they're not worth learning), get top ten in the world, podium at asian champs, and close out the year with OcR avg


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 26, 2018)

Single / Ao5 / Global Average
3x3: *Sub 6 / Sub 9* / 9.9-9.5 *[Single and Ao5 Achieved on April 9, 2018] *
2x2: Sub 0.50 / Sub 1.60 / 2.0-2.2
4x4: Sub 30 / Sub 40 / Sub 45
5x5: Sub 1:05 / Sub 1:15 / 1:25
6x6: Sub 2:00 - 2:20 / Sub 2:30 / Sub 2:50
7x7: Sub 4:00 - 4:25/ Sub 4:30 / Sub 5:00
3x3 OH: *Sub 11* / Sub 15 / Sub 20 *[Single Achieved on April 30, 2018] *
3x3 Feet: *Sub 2:00 / Sub 2:30 / Sub 2:45* *[Achieved on February 27, 2018] *
3x3 FMC: Sub 28 - 31/ Sub 35 mo3 / Sub 40 mo3
Megaminx: Sub 50 / Sub 1:00 / Sub 1:05
Pyraminx: Sub 1.1 / Sub 2.6 / Sub 3
Skewb: Sub 1.0 / Sub 2.8 / Sub 3
Square 1: Sub 8 / Sub 10 / Sub 15
Clock: *Sub 5* / Sub 7 / Sub 9 *[Single achieved on April 5, 2018]*
3x3 BLD: Sub 45.00 / Sub 55 / Sub 1:00
4x4 BLD: *Sub 8:00 */ Sub 10 / *Sub 13 * *[Single and Global Average: Achieved on March 26, 2018]*
5x5 BLD: Sub 15:00 / Sub 25 / Sub 30
3x3 MBLD: 15/15 Sub 1:00.00


----------



## CarterK (Feb 27, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Single / Ao5 / Global Average
> 3x3: Sub 6 / Sub 9 / 9.9-9.5
> 2x2: Sub 0.50 / Sub 1.60 / 2.0-2.2
> 4x4: Sub 30 / Sub 40 / Sub 45
> ...


Some of these really don't add up, for example you aren't going to get a sub 2 6x6 single when you average 2:50. You might want to change your singles for 6, 7, and FMC.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Some of these really don't add up, for example you aren't going to get a sub 2 6x6 single when you average 2:50. You might want to change your singles for 6, 7, and FMC.


Thank you very much for pointing that out. I originally based my single off of my ao5 pb and I did not think to much about the global average. I decided to leave my original time and add a time gap to be between because I would like to see how close I get to my original goal at the end of this year. I hope that you understand my goal hope for this year and that you are fine with me leaving the original time as well as adding a gap.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 19, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> 3x3 Feet: Sub 2:00 / Sub 2:30 / Sub 2:45


Done! New goals
Single: sub 45
Ao5: sub 55
Global Average: sub 1:05


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

-get to 2nd round in my first comp
-be fully sub-20 and get consistent sub-20 times
-average sub-10 (cross+F2L)
-get my own 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm quite late, but here I go
2x2: Don't care, dumb event
3x3: Learn full pll and sub 13 global
4x4: sub 45 global
5x5 sub 1:30 global
6x6 sub 2:30 global
7x7: sub 4 global
For comps I would like to podium at least once in any event.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 28, 2018)

asacuber said:


> Time for a new beginning, have failed goals for last 2 years so...
> 
> 2x2: Sub 2, Top 20 official
> 3x3: Sub 10, global and official
> ...




Oh wow.

2x2: Sub 2 most def, 77th in the world :/ looking to improve that soon

also top 20 is... hard. Ill just go for top 35/30/25 next comp(in less than 2 weeks )

3x3: Yes, almost. 9.74 ao100 and official 10.02 lol. But as i said im having a comp so yay

4x4: Yes of course, hoping to break sub 45/44 by the end of this year

5x5: Yeah I'm trying, but not yet

6x6 and 7x7: Just stopped caring but hopefully i do a session and both will be achieved xD

OH: Yep!

Pyr: Yes and yes! going for 3.6-3.8 next comp

Skewb: Yes, 3.69 ao100

FMC: I guess?? idk

Squan: Yea i used to avg 18 but my volt lost a piece

3f: Sub 1 global!!

Mega: Yes!

Didn't really pick up that much blind xD

top 500 kinch: Yes

4 comps: yes, 2 so far and 3rd is just around the corner

Balancing: Just quit chess, balancing is still not very great

Few more cubes: Yea got quite a bit 

Overall Reallllllllllllllllly good, but tbh these weren't very ambitious so yea


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 28, 2018)

Eh why not do a mid-ish-year review



1973486 said:


> Only goal is to practice stuff



How did I forget I'd posted in the thread 3 days before. And this goal isn't going to well.



1973486 said:


> 3x3: Sub 10 average (if it goes as well as this year should be easy)
> 2x2: Sub 3 average (need to learn some EG)
> 7x7: Something good (7x7 is terrible right now, so is my cube so maybe I'll get a better one)
> 3BLD: Low 1 single
> ...



3x3: No, got down to 10.5 though. Occasions where I'm performing well enough to PB are very rare, but it's definitely possible. I still avg 12 at home...
2x2: Getting closer in this too, but like I said I should really learn some EG.
7x7: Got sub 5 by getting a modern cube, but can probably get down to low 4.
3BLD: No. Failed sub 1:30 so many times (PB is 1:30.01). Might try learning corner comms this year.
Feet: Well I was right about it being an average. My PB is still a mean though, because I keep failing and haven't been motivated to practice (partly because I need to set it all up unlike every other event).
Clock: Got a magnetic Clock in March and some pretty good PBs, I would like to reach sub 8 though.
Mega: In January I got my first 3 sub 1:30s (overall) in 1 average, then later I practiced a lot and now I'm sub 1:20. Want to get sub 1:10 (or at least 1:14 for 2007).
Skewb: Haven't practiced Skewb at all after losing mine, but I got a Wingy recently so I can definitely do this. Mid 4 would be ideal...
Square-1: Average PB, single really shouldn't be too hard but I keep getting 6s and 7s on easy scrambles.

Comp: yes, was quite pleased with it.
Wasting time: Uhh, not really.
Tutorials: No. I still want to though.

Goals this year were a lot less ambitious after massively failing previous years, so I didn't include goals for a few events that I've improved in. Also one I forgot to include was keeping my PB streak, which is hanging by a thread.


----------



## Elo13 (Aug 28, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> All of the times are official
> 2x2: Still don't care, maybe a sub-5 average
> 3x3: Sub-13 average, maybe faster if I decide practice
> 4x4: Sub-40 average would be cool
> ...



2x2: 4.50 average, still don't care
3x3: 10.77 average 
4x4: No, haven't practiced
5x5: No
6x6: No practice but got a PR average
7x7: No
OH: Yes, 13.68 average 
Feet: No, 31.00 is still pretty nice
FMC: No
BLD: No, haven't practiced (got a nice single though)
Mega: Yes, 58.84 average 
Pyra: lol
Skewb: lol
Sq-1: No
Clock: No
4BLD: No
5BLD: Learned but no
MBLD: No

DRL nemesized me a few weeks ago and I couldn't get free again last weekend because I DNFed 4BLD twice. 

Yes learned M2 doubleflicks
No did not learn r2 doubleflicks
Yes learned U2 moves
No, going to switch to roux

No
No, but maybe switching to roux for feet will count?

I've practiced way fewer events than I thought I would.
Basically all of these would be still possible but I'm most likely not competing again this year.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 28, 2018)

About 2/3 done with the year... let's check these out.



DGCubes said:


> Some of these are pretty bold... we'll see how it goes.
> 
> 2x2: sub-4 global average *Yeah, I thought I was at the beginning of this year lol.*
> 3x3: sub-10 global average, sub-10 official average, sub-8 official single *Very close for all of these. Definitely doable by the end of the year.*
> ...



I'm actually really surprised that I said these were bold goals. All of them seem very in reach now! (besides FMC podium at Nats lol)


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 29, 2018)

2x2: sub 5 average, sub 4 single
3x3: sub 16 avg in comp
4x4: sub 1:15 avg
Skewb: sub 3 single, sub 7 avg
OH: sub 35 avg
These are all official.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 28, 2018)

3x3: Sub 9 *Generally no, globally 9.3 on good days*
2x2: Practice a bit, maybe get a PB average officially, I'm currently pretty bad *Yep*
4x4: Sub 45 average, again, really hard, but I might do it. *I actually did it!*
5x5: Sub 1:40 average. *Yeah*
6x6: Do it maybe. Have one not break. *Yeah*
7x7: Do it, get a good one. Sub 7 single. *Easy*
Squan: Sub 12 *Did it*


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Nov 28, 2018)

Tyler Fresh said:


> I'm quite late, but here I go
> 2x2: Don't care, dumb event
> 3x3: Learn full pll and sub 13 global
> 4x4: sub 45 global
> ...


ya i quit cubing but i hit most goals


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 28, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 2x2: sub-5.
> 
> 3x3: sub-15.
> 
> ...


It's 2x2, so yeah, I don't care.
I'm sub-15 on 3x3.
I don't care about 4x4 anymore.
I'm decent at 5x5 now.
I'm waaay past sub-30 OH, I'm almost fully sub-18 now.
I don't care about pyra anymore.
I haven't practiced skewb at all.
I've practice square-1 some.
I did learn BLD and have a solve.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 28, 2018)

mark49152 said:


> Setting tougher goals this year


And... I missed all of them! 



mark49152 said:


> Make it to at least Euros and UK Champs


UK Champs yes, Euros no. It was too busy a year.



mark49152 said:


> 3BLD: sub-50 single & sub-1 mean official; average sub-50 at home
> 4BLD: sub-4 official
> 5BLD: sub-10 official
> MBLD: 24 points official
> ...


Nope. Came closest in 3BLD, with an official 50.14 and 1:05 mean. No improvement in PB for any of the others. Still using 90% advanced M2/r2/U2 with 3style only for corners.



mark49152 said:


> 4x4: sub-1 official average and global at home
> 5x5: sub-2 official average and global at home


Nope, and no improvement.

Same goals will carry over to 2019.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 28, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Alrighty
> 2x2: Eh maybe practice a bit, learn HD if I get into it
> 3x3: Get! Better! with! Roux! (assuming I switch fully from CFOP). Maybe sub-17?
> 4x4: Practice a bit. Maybe get closer to sub-1
> ...


I forgot about this!
2x2: Practiced a little, didn't learn HD
3x3: Heh I switched back to CFOP after not that long.
4x4: I think so!
5x5-7x7: Yep!
OH: Yep!
3BLD: Yes, didn't improve too much tho lol
3x3x5 Fisher: I stopped doing that not long after making these goals so nope!


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 28, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Let's give it a try
> 
> All of my goals
> 
> ...



Built one, otherwise no
No
Aquired one, otherwise no
No
No
No
No
No
No

No

High goals and I archieved none of them


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 28, 2018)

MattP98 said:


> Goals this year are really to learn bigBLD and practise as many events to make as many qualifications as I can, before Euros would be nice. =) Goals for then really:
> 3x3: Comfortably sub 15
> 4x4: Sub 1:00
> 5x5: Sub 2:00
> ...



Met most of these goals officially - a sure sign of setting the bar too low. =P Will remember that for next year.
Sadly didn't make it to Euros (though I did meet all the qualifications I cared about), but at least made it to UKC.

3x3-7x7: Pretty much bang on, comfortably under each of these targets.
BLD: Sub-2:00 on 3BLD, can comfortably sub-hour 10 MBLD cubes. Learnt bigBLD and have successes in 4/5BLD.
OH: Met this in January and have barely improved since then.
Clock: Hugely surpassed all my expectations here; getting a good clock in August made a huge difference! Mid-7 current global and top 10 UKNR for single and average.
Mega: Just about pulled this off before UKC.
Pyra/Skewb: Skewb definitely yes. Pyra nearly.
SQ-1: Low 20s global.
Bronze member: Came within 5 moves with a really stupid 5BLD DNF. Will hopefully meet this by January in the new year! =)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 29, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Current Average/single Goal Single Goal Average Other Goal *= I care
> 
> *2x2- 5.5/1.253, Sub 1, Sub 3.5, One look 75%+
> *3x3- 23/13.xx, Sub 10, Sub 15, Full PLL
> ...



2x2 - Yes, Yes, No
3x3- No, Yes, No
4x4, Yes, Yes
5x5- No, No, No
6x6 - N/a
7x7 - N/z
Skewb - Yes, Yes, No
SQ1 - No, No, No (but I did just get a sqaun like a month ago)
Mega- Learned and got a good official average for me 
3BLD - No, No But I did get an official 5:01.xx Single and DNF'ed an official 4:0x.xx by flipped edges.


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 29, 2018)

Alright, here are mine, most are just to qualify for nats.

3x3 (Qualified) Get sub 17 by nats, sub 14 by end of the year. Current: sub 20?
*EOY goal not complete, sub 15.*
2x2: (Qualified) Get sub 4 by nats, 3.5 by end of the year Current: Sub 6-5.5
*Nope, still sub 5 haha*
4x4: Get sub 1:10 by nats, sub 55? by end of year Current: Sub 1:20
*Yes for nats, no for EOY, am not sub 55*
5x5: Get sub 1:50 by nats, same goal by end of year. Current: Sub 4-3:50
*Not even close*
6x6: Get sub 3:30 by nats, same goal by end of the year. Current: Sub 9 mins.
*Wtf no*
7x7: Get a 7x7 and average sub 4:45 by end of year.
*Didn’t even get one*
Blind: Success by April and get sub 4 by nats, sub 3 by end of the year. Current: 22 min DNF
*Hell no I still have no success*
OH: Sub 35 by nats, sub 30-27 by end of year. Current: Sub 45
*YES! Finally a goal I met. I’m sub 30 in OH.*
FMC: I dont really care about FMC, but I would like to get a sub 45 mean.
*No.*
Feet: I want to try feet, and if I get into it, sub 1:15 by nats.
*Tried it and didn’t get into it in time.*
Clock: Sub 15 by nats, sub 12 by end of year. Current: Sub 24
*Still above 15 but I’m third in the state so that’s cool.
*Mega: Sub 1:45 by nats, sub 1:30 by end of year. Current: Sub 3:20
*Nope sub 3 but not even close to sub 2.*
Pyra: (Qualified) Sub 9 by nats, sub 7 by end of the year. Current: sub 12.
*I’m sub 10 not met.*
Skewb: (Qualified, Main event) Sub 6 by nats, sub 4 by end of the year. Current: Sub 9-8
*Not sub 4 but I’m sub 6.5-6.*
Square-1: Sub 35 by nats, sub 25 by end of the year. Current: around 1 min.
*And not met either. *

*I met most of my nats goals but almost no EOY goals. Lesson: Practice more lol.*


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 29, 2018)

There’s still more than a month left in the year. I’ve still got plenty of time to:
- Learn 30 OLLs
- Cut 4 seconds off my 3x3 average
- Cut 25 seconds off my 4x4 average and 10 seconds off my single 
- Cut 20 seconds off my 5x5 average and 10 seconds off my single
- Cut 1 minute off my 6x6 Times and do another 1,000 solves
- Cut 40 seconds off my 7x7 average, 1:20 off my single, and do another 300 solves
- Re-learn Megaminx 2-look OLL except 4-corner cases
- Practice 3BLD and learn big blind
- Cut 10 seconds off my feet times
- Re-learn how to solve Square-1
- Re-forget how to solve Pyraminx
- Cut 5-6 minutes off my Gigaminx times

Stop making me feel like a slacker!


----------



## T1_M0 (Dec 26, 2018)

I think these goals were pretty nice, not to hard nor too easy:



T1_M0 said:


> Whoa, my first cubing year is already about to end. Had lots of great things happening, hope the next year will be even better. No idea how realistic goals I'm able to set, this is difficult.
> 
> Most of these are comp goals
> 
> ...


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2018)

I think I did pretty well!



CarterK said:


> Here we go:
> 2x2 - Sub 2.3 average, lucky single 1.90 average, 0.96 single
> 3x3 - Sub 9 average, Sub 7 single 8.46 average(kinda bad at this point), 6.86 single (also bad)
> 4x4 - Sub 40 average, Sub 37 single 36.07 average, 28.04 single (lol)
> ...



This time I made goals that should actually be hard lol.


----------



## nms777 (Dec 30, 2018)

Beat all my pbs - I think I beat all the ones that matter
2x2: learn full CLL and start learning EG, sub 4 global average - learned full CLL
3x3: sub 18 global average - achieved
4x4: improve yau, sub 1 global average - improved yau but there's always room for improvement
5x5: sub 3 global average - achieved
6x6: acquire one - achieved
7x7: acquire one - achieved
3x3 BLD: start practicing - achieved
3x3 OH: sub 30 global average - nope
3x3 with feet: practice more - nope
clock: acquire one - nope
megaminx: sub 1:30 global average - nope
pyraminx: sub 5 global average - nope
skewb: acquire one - achieved
square-1: acquire one - achieved
kilominx: acquire one - achieved
master kilominx: acquire one - achieved
master pyraminx: acquire one - achieved
Enter a competition - nope


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 31, 2018)

Shouldn't have done the mid-year review but whatever



1973486 said:


> 3x3: Sub 10 average (if it goes as well as this year should be easy)



No, only went from 10.89 to 10.51. Averaged 12 or worse for most of the year with occasional good rounds. Did get a counting sub 10 though (which is obviously a required step), and an unofficial sub 10 average this month (which isn't a required step, but makes it a much more reasonable goal).



> 2x2: Sub 3 average (need to learn some EG)



I didn't, and still got a 3.09 average.



> 7x7: Something good (7x7 is terrible right now, so is my cube so maybe I'll get a better one)



Improved my times early in the year, then my 7x7 broke.



> 3BLD: Low 1 single



Finally broke 1:30 and now have two 1:14s and a 1:15 single. Home PB is 1:13 so I'm happy with those.



> Feet: Sub 40 mean (or more likely average)



No, haven't practiced since March I think (other than a bit at Euros). Took a year to beat my mean and I'm almost out the top 100 yet again.



> Clock: Something good (I average something like 12 now despite a sub 10 official avg, want to get back into it some time)



8.93 average is alright, but I know it could be a lot better, if I stop messing up every single solve.



> Mega: Maybe sub 1:30 average (I'm pretty bad at Mega at the moment)



1:16 average from a 1:40 last year, but more notably a sub 1 single. By far my biggest improvement this year.



> Skewb: Low 5 average (got 3 5s in an average last comp and I can still improve a lot)



Got 5.9 right at the start of the year and barely improved it since.



> Square-1: PBs



This was supposed to mean single and average PB, but I did indeed get multiple PBs. 



> Make some Square-1 video tutorials (i.e. advanced stuff)



Oops

On other events: 24 FMC single (great), mean was bad though. 4.12 Pyra overall PB average on some crazy scrambles. Everything else I basically improved less than would be expected in a year.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 31, 2018)

Hssandwich said:


> These are all official goals:
> Sub 2 2x2 avg // yes
> Sub 1:10 5x5 avg // yes
> Sub 2:30 6x6 avg // yes
> ...



Solid performance, made it to WR4 for SoR single as well as European FMC champ, both goals that I didn't mention here


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 1, 2019)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'm not being very ambitious this time around. all globals
> 
> 2x2: sub 4.6 - average about 4.6
> 3x3: sub 12.5, learn CoLL - nope and nope
> ...


The only ones I got were the silliest events.


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 1, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> Some of these are pretty bold... we'll see how it goes.
> 
> 2x2: sub-4 global average *Yes. Didn't realize I wasn't sub-4 lol.*
> 3x3: sub-10 global average, sub-10 official average, sub-8 official single *Almost, yes, and yes!*
> ...



My overall goal was to achieve 66% of these goals, and I actually got right around 25 or 26 of 39... if we say 26 it's exactly 2/3 or ~67%, so we'll go with that. 

Good job, self!


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jan 1, 2019)

These were my predictions for 2018 from a different thread. Didn't feel the need to bump it, so I brought it to this thread. 
It's a long read, but some predictions were quite interesting.
(Edits with evaluation made in the spoilers)



> Well this was fun.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WR predictions
> ...


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 2, 2019)

Sue Doenim said:


> I kinda fell out of cubing this year. I failed pretty miserably at most of these goals.
> 2x2: sub 5, learn/develop HD - I have not gotten much faster at all, and I've done very little to develop HD.
> 3x3: sub 15 - Not even close; I'm around 18-19.
> 4x4: sub 1:30 - Yep. I feel like this was a really low goal.
> ...


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 4, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Megaminx: global sub 58, official sub 54 / sub 57 average, or Top 200/150 s/a
> OH: global sub 16, official sub 13 / sub 15 average, or Top 500/300 s/a
> 16.22 average but nope. I didn't get to compete much this year
> Feet: global sub 38, official sub 32 single / sub 35 average
> ...



I think I was more enthusiastic about cubing the beginning of last year lol. That and I expected to go to more comps.
Well, I think I maintained my speeds pretty well.


----------



## shinthebin (Jan 8, 2019)

3x3: Sub-18
2x2: Sub-7
4x4-An average at a comp
5x5-An average at a comp
6x6: Get one and solve it kind of a little too slow for comps
7x7, BLD, Feet, Clock, MBLD, 4BLD, 5BLD- I don't care
Pyra- Sub-8
Skewb: Sub-8
Mega: Sub-2:30
Squan: Sub-50

Also GET KILOMINX AS AN OFFICIAL EVENT.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 8, 2019)

shinthebin said:


> 3x3: Sub-18
> 2x2: Sub-7
> 4x4-An average at a comp
> 5x5-An average at a comp
> ...


I think you meant to put this is the 2019 thread, this is the 2018 thread.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2019-cubing-new-years-resolutions-goals.71775/


----------

